# Beretta Match



## blacksaibot (Jul 12, 2007)

For those of you who are quite familiar with handguns, what does "match" mean. For example the Beretta Match

Take a look at these pictures

http://www.arobron.pl/images/beretta 92 FS Match 01.jpg

I realize Match means it has that little extension piece on the end of it, but what is that actual accessory called and what is it used for? I was told its a muzzle extension, but I tried looking on google for "beretta muzzle exentsions" but I dont find anything.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

> I realize Match means it has that little extension piece on the end of it, but what is that actual accessory called and what is it used for? I was told its a muzzle extension, but I tried looking on google for "beretta muzzle exentsions" but I dont find anything.


 "Match" is usually a weapon that is made to closer tolerances for improved accuracy/performance. The "muzzle extension" is actually a compensator or more commonly refered to as a "Comp", which vents the escaping gases from the barrel in a predetermined direction to assist the shooter by reducing recoil and/or muzzle flip. And not all "Match" grade weapons have a "Comp", actually most don't.
This of course is the short version or explanation, but really all anyone needs to know unless they are building the weapons.


----------



## blacksaibot (Jul 12, 2007)

OH! its a comp as in COMPENSATOR!

Thank you so much!


----------

